# Cube Qualität



## GravelMax (14. April 2021)

Sehr geehrtes Forum,
Ich melde mich bezüglich eines vor kurzem gekauften Cube Nuroad C62 Pro.  Ich war ein Stück weit ernüchtert und wütend zugleich, als ich das Rad auspackte. An der Schlatung ist eine Macke, sowie an der Gabel Reibspuren und am Oberrohr gibt es lange dünne Kratzer und kleine Dellen, was meinen Verdacht eines gebrauchten Fahrrads bestätigt hat oder liegt es an der groben Art die Räder zu verpacken. Sowas darf bei einem 2000 € Rad nicht vorkommen. Über die Kratzer und Abreibungen kann ich hinwegsehen aber was hat es mit den Dellen auf sich, ist das normal?einen Produktionsfehler und liegt jetzt eine erhöhte Gefahr eines Rahmenbruches vor?
Ich bin bisher noch keinen Meter gefahren … Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? Und darf ich das Rad am Oberrohr tragen oder bricht dann der Rahmen?
Glaubt Ihr Bike 24 verkauft Gebrauchtware als Neuware?
Ich bitte um eine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort 
Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen. 

Max Hommel


----------



## Hille2001 (14. April 2021)

Reklamier es , das ist die ausführliche verlangte Antwort! Sorry vergaß noch schnell  🤪 

Ärgerlich aber hilft dir auch nicht hier so ein Faß aufzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (14. April 2021)

GravelMax schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort


Bike24 = seriös
Reklamieren. 
Abwarten


----------



## stengele (15. April 2021)

GravelMax schrieb:


> …  Und darf ich das Rad am Oberrohr tragen oder bricht dann der Rahmen?
> ...


😄 Musste gerade echt auf den Kalender schauen, aber heute ist ja bereits der 15te.

Aber Spass bei Seite, ich sehe, außer am Schaltwerk, keine Dellen oder Kratzer, höchstens kleine Lackfehler. Nach ein paar mal graveln siehst du das nicht mehr.


----------



## gleiter (15. April 2021)

Mein Sohn hat sowas .
Ist zwar ein Leichtgewicht dafür fährt er damit Sachen wo jeder von und absteigt .
Drops von 1 m auf Asphalt etc .
XC Rennen includiert ( Sind aber die geringste Herausforderungseit er ein Fan von Fabio W ist ;-)
Aber der Rahmen ist auch auf der solideren Weise gebaut vgl mit meinem Razorblade ;-)


----------



## Zapn (17. April 2021)

Reklamieren -> Gutschein -> DU schlägst den Wert vor -> Fahren und Schwamm drüber oder sofort zurückgeben. Ich habe noch nie ein Fahrrad bekommen, das keine Aufbaufehler hatte oder eine Macke. Bei den Macken kannst du entweder damit leben, oder nicht. Ob das Rad tatsächlich gebraucht ist, siehst du evtl. an den Gewinden der Pedale, sonst könnten es auch Transportschäden sein. 

Gehe nicht davon aus, dass 2021 die Räder von Leuten mit Ahnung sorgfältig aufgebau - oh Moment, hab' rade ne Whatsapp bekommen.
Heutzutage schert es niemanden, ob du 2000 EUR oder 5000 EUR für ein Rad ausgibst - wenn du es nicht nimmst, nimmt es ein andrer. Du bist denen sch*egal. 
Ich habe beim gleichen Verein bei einem 4k Rad ne Viertel Stunde um Tubelessventile, 2x 60 ml Milch, Transportsicherungen für die Bremsen und einem Plaste-Falschenhalter mit Trinkflasche betteln müssen. Nur, weil der Verkäufer so derartig großzügig war, habe ich die bekommen - aber ja nicht weitersagen! Das Rad war noch dreckig von der Probefahrt, Spiel vom Steuersatz nicht eingestellt, Sattel schief. "Putzen? Hören Sie mal, das ist ein MTB - nach der erten Ausfahrt ist das eh dreckig. Können Sie jetzt endlich bezahlen und sich verp*ssen? Danke!"


----------



## FreerideTom (18. April 2021)

Was hat das hier eigentlich mit der Qualität von Cube zu tun, die im Titel wohl in Frage gestellt wird?
Ich verstehe natürlich den Ärger, dass das Bike beschädigt geliefert wurde. Aber das ist, wie schon vorher geschrieben, schlicht bei Bike24 zu reklamieren.


----------

